# tony mardon video



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Not a great quality vid , but definitely worth a watch .

tony mardon staf van reet video‏

http://vimeo.com/78248842


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

nice video.thanks for putting it up.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the video. All of My Soontjens came strait from Tony. My last bird past this year. He was 1994 bird out of Saber and Secret Tony's best breeding Soontjens. I got 2 babies from him last year before he past. His sister and another cock from the same import shipment past 2 years ago. Some of the greatest bird I received were from him.


----------



## Nodaksnakelover (May 29, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for sharing this!


----------

